# What is your favorite gun you own?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

My favorite pistol is my modified Dan Wesson stainless 1911 pointman

My favorite rifle would have to be my stainless heavy barrel AR15. 


whats yours?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I love my Thomson Center Omega with the thumb hole grip. I like my 11-87 Sportsman alright too.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

My favorite pistol I own is a 41 Ruger Black Hawk and my favorite rifle is a Kimber 325 WSM both of these guns are awesome and fun to shoot.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm quite fond of a Browning 1885 single shot 45-70 my 'other' son gave to me. Fun to shoot !!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Hard choice there! I hate to discriminate. :wink: Probably a .22-250 that I have the trigger set really light on, no recoil and coyotes can catch projectiles at 300-400 yards with their ears.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pistol is a 1911 Spingfield Defender (Comped,trigger and ......)
Rifle is a Savage Long Range Pricision Varminter in .204
Auto Rifle is a Rock River Tactical Entry ( when I get the reloads dialed in  )
Shot Gun Remington 870 Wingmaster.

or howbout the one I'm holding at any given time. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Winchester Model 70 Featherweight Classic 300 WSM
Browning Citori 20 gauge


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

My winchester 670 30.06 (my first rifle from my Dad). And after all the shooting through this gun (I've had it for 30 years and it was used when he bought it), it still shoots 4 rounds at a 100 yards that you can cover with a quarter.

And the deer and elk that guns has brought down......................what memories!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1873 Colt .41 short revolver, my great-grandads. He was a security man on the Rock Island Railroad during the late 1890s. The .41 short is pretty rare.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Alton said:


> My favorite pistol I own is a 41 Ruger Black Hawk


You mean there are two of us?


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

There is actually 3 of us my Dad own's one. I used to shoot it when I was kid and had to have one when I got older.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My favorite is my 10/22 that I have only had a week. It is just so much emptying a 25 clip in 7 or 8 seconds or whatever and knowing it only costs pennies to do so vs $10 or so for an AR15 clip load of ammo. This is the one if you care to see it viewtopic.php?f=15&t=12118
The feel of it to be able to adjust to the perfect comb height and the heavy hammer forged barre; just make it very solid and very comfy with the thumbhole stock. Nothing of serious intrinsic or family value, but fun to shoot and economical.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Hands down the most fun pistol that I own is a Browning Buckmark .22. It's so accurate, especially compared to my 9mm, .44 mag, and .357 mag.

My favorite rifle is my old tried and true Remington 700 in 30.06. I only shoot it a few times each year, but every year it gets the job done!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pistol is my Springfield XD40 (thanks Tree).
Elk. Remington, 300 ultra mag.
Deer Remington model 700 mountain rifle .280
Coyotes & Rabbits. AR-15 colt H-bar. 
Ducks Pheasants. Browning A-5. (1939) Probably my favorite because it was my Grandpa's, then my dads, in 10 years will be my sons, and hopefully so-on and so-on.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite rifle is my Ruger m77 mark II .243, it was my first centerfire rifle and was givin to me by my father when I was 13 I also love my Rossi 22 pump modeled after the old winchesters, I took that gun everywhere when I was a kid. 
My favorite pistol is close I love my duty gun a S&W M&P 40, because I shoot it so much i would trust it over any gun within 40 yards. I have a browning buckmark that I just love so accurate. 
Shotgun, this will sound funny but I have a springfield(stevens) model 60c pump 12 gauge that when I was young that I inhereted from my dad  atleast thats what I tell him. He had bought a new semi so I figured the old one was mine to have. 15 years later I still have it and he still asks when I'm giving it back to him.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> or howbout the one I'm holding at any given time. :mrgreen:


+1



wyogoob said:


> 1873 Colt .41 short revolver, my great-grandads. He was a security man on the Rock Island Railroad during the late 1890s. The .41 short is pretty rare.


Goob, I'd love to see that one. Do you have any pic's?

Mine are:
Shotgun Browning Citori
Rifle Winchester Model 70 30.06 although I also love shooting my browning lever .22
pistol Cimarron 1872 Navy Open top in .38 I have a 5 1/2 in. barrel and 7 1/2 both Navy and love them both, but would probably lean towards the 5 1/2

http://www.cimarron-firearms.com/OpenTop/OpenTop.htm#

BugBuilder


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine would be my Winchester Model 70 30-06. This was my first rifle purchase back in the early 80's and it has taken many mule deer.

sawsman


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Winchester model 70 30.06 (pre 64) for deer & elk
Browning Gold shotgun for waterfowl
Huglu O/U 12 ga. for upland
Springfield XD .40 for carry
Ruger 22-250 for varmints
Ruger bisley .44 mag is my favorite for target shooting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Always a hard question, I guess it depends on what I am shooting at.

Favorites: Kimber Pro-Carry II 1911 (.45 auto)
Kimber 84M Varmint (.204 Ruger) with a Leupold VX-III 
Browning Citori (12 gauge)

I like the varminter rounds the best because you can shoot all day without breaking the bank or your shoulder.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Always a hard question, I guess it depends on what I am shooting at.
> 
> Favorites: Kimber Pro-Carry II 1911 (.45 auto)
> Kimber 84M Varmint (.204 Ruger) with a Leupold VX-III
> ...


A new varmint hunter to the forum -*|*- . Welcome aboard Bax*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> A new varmint hunter to the forum -*|*- . Welcome aboard Bax*


+1, however 10000ft is not going to like your avatar :|


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

What makes a gun a favorite?

The one you have had the longest?
The one you got from your Dad?
The one you got the most game with?
The one you shoot most often?
The one you paid the most for?
The one you carry every day?
The one you dream about, but haven't got yet?
The most accurate of all?

Can't choose...................................


----------

